# Professional opinions wanted



## Graham (Feb 19, 2009)

Is there _any_ possible way for someone with a class B possession/distribution charge (was 19, am 23 now)- cwof'd (no jail sentence) to ever become a LE officer? The only reason why I ask this is , ive always wanted to become an officer but made stupid decisions as a kid that have stuck with me to this day. For someone who has turned themselves around(college degree (IT computer network systems), 3.9gpa , graduated with high honors, great job, volunteering exp etc etc..) but still has "street knowledge", I believe as though I could be a definite asset but I feel as though a checkered past would eliminate me completely. If so, that's fine. But Ive always wanted to know and never found the right avenue to ask.

Any information that can help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time,
I appreciate what you guys do,

Graham


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Class B possession/*distribution?*

Ahhh...
Not looking good:sh:


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Graham said:


> Is there _any_ possible way for someone with a class B possession/distribution charge (was 19, am 23 now)- cwof'd (no jail sentence) to ever become a LE officer? The only reason why I ask this is , ive always wanted to become an officer...


I didn't make it past this part.

Why would you have had anything remotely to do with anyone who was involved in illegal activity if you "always" wanted to work in law enforcement? Anyone with a lick of common sense would _not _have made such a dumb mistake!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

If it's distribution, you're toast; no police department is going to hire you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Change your last name spelling to GRAM and it will be more fitting......... Tell them at your background invest that you were young...... Distribution..... Shkristribution..... You were YOUNG. Just anothe case of KIDS BEING KIDS !!!!!! Best of luck. There's always the MALL POLICE bro !


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Graham said:


> class B possession/distribution charge (was 19, am 23 now)- cwof'd


I'm probably not the only one who winced a little bit when reading that line. If you really have gotten your sh*t together, you'll probably land on your feet somewhere, but not in law enforcement.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

You may try your luck here...
http://www.mcdonalds.com/usa/work/careers.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Graham said:


> but still has "street knowledge"


I believe that what you have is actually "Street Cred". It's not as useful in Law Enforcement.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

US Military is still hiring. Last I knew they still have MPs


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

CJIS said:


> US Military is still hiring. Last I knew they still have MPs


+1


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think Delta is pretty much on the mark, but if there's the slivers chance in hell, it's gonna be with more time and a spotless military record between your offense and consideration. 

It's easier to claim you reformed yourself after 10 years with six in the military than just four years of good college performance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Dont MP's require a security clearance?If so...it aint happening with that on your record, atleast not when I was active duty. I think he would be pretty much limited to maint, truck driver, medic (?) or combat arms(no SF, Rangers,Pathfinders or spec ops stuff though)


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, lets see...#1 in about 4 months the layoff list is going to be scary long with qualified, veteran police officers; and #2 you're a criminal. My magic 8 ball tells me your probably SOL.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

midwatch said:


> Well, lets see...#1 in about 4 months the layoff list is going to be scary long with qualified, veteran police officers; and #2 you're a criminal. My magic 8 ball tells me your probably SOL.


It takes a lot to make me laugh out loud, but the way you worded that was just...classic! :yes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Dont MP's require a security clearance?


Yep...nuclear weapons security requires it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Dont MP's require a security clearance?If so...it aint happening with that on your record, atleast not when I was active duty. I think he would be pretty much limited to maint, truck driver, medic (?) or combat arms(no SF, Rangers,Pathfinders or spec ops stuff though)


Yup, a "Secret" level clearance. He'd have to settle for another MOS like you said.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Yep...nuclear weapons security requires it.


For that, you need the super special "top secret" clearance; without the "secret" level, which every MP needs, you can never be MOSQ--doesn't matter if you graduate MP School. You don't get the clearance, you have to reclass...at the "needs of the Army". Most likely a truck driver or combat arms MOS. All the cooking overseas is done by contractors now.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

For some reason I'm picturing a couple of large cats batting a tiny little mouse back and forth between them.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Graham I must start by saying that, *I completely disagree with the responses from the members!*

I believe that you have a pretty good chance to get into law enforcement. First you need to wait for the summer when the Sheriffs start having their picnics. Second you need to save money so that you can write the Sheriff a LARGE check. After a hefty DONATION to the sheriff's "Campaign Fund" you should be all set to join the Sheriffs Law Enforcement Division!
Although you wont be a real cop, you can drive around, get paid, and play policeman! Good luck and don't listen to all these negative nay-sayers....


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Graham I wouldnt be too concerned, with the obamassiah in office, I'm sure that pesky charge wont matter at all.

"I blew a few smoke rings, remembering those years. Pot had helped, and booze; maybe a little blow when you could afford it. Not smack, though. ..."
 -obamassiah

I think you will find more and more junkies and dealers holding political offices which in turn will enable them to put more of thier kind into law enforcement. So my advice would be to sit back and wait.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

fra444 said:


> Graham I must start by saying that, *I completely disagree with the responses from the members!*
> 
> I believe that you have a pretty good chance to get into law enforcement. First you need to wait for the summer when the Sheriffs start having their picnics. Second you need to save money so that you can write the Sheriff a LARGE check. After a hefty DONATION to the sheriff's "Campaign Fund" you should be all set to join the Sheriffs Law Enforcement Division!
> Although you wont be a real cop, you can drive around, get paid, and play policeman! Good luck and don't listen to all these negative nay-sayers....


fra your right on target. Sheriff's Dept. must be hireing everyone and anyone considering the ASSHOLE I ran into at Casa Blanca last night. Guy was bragging in my ear about his position, I ask the asshole if he worked inside the wall. He said "I'm a deputy sheriff not a corrections officer" Said he does warrants but not on the warrant app team yet. Said he was on the dive team also???? Was a fat roley poley guy with no manors and very bad breath. Guess if you want to be a "Fantasy Cop" Sheriff's Dept must be the place to go.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

With the competition in this state, unless you offer your ass hole to barney frank for some afternoon delight...your fucked. The south doesnt look to kindly on drug crimes even more than up north. A good BI will find everything out. 

I love it when people say that they have "street experience" it means shit. Living the "thug life"...means as much as being homeless and living in the boston common in my book. Why dont you try living an honorable life, try working instead of dealing drugs. I bust my ass every day to take care of and support my mother who had breast cancer, and take care of my little brother. I worked full time and went to college. I never thought of dealing drugs as a means of income. 

Man up, you fucked up now your done. Stick with cleaning the porn of peoples computers at best buy and leave the people who didnt hang with shit bags and sell narcotics to police work.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> but 5-0 is right on the money


So is Helpme...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I was still right on the money though...:HS:
lol


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> It may be brutally honest but *helpme* is right on the money with this one. To stoop that low and get involved with drugs isn't good and will screw up your future. There's always some kind of work to do, even if it's a minimum wage job at McDonald's.


Thanks LawMan3, we all know that the average "dealer" comes in far below minimum wage in earnings from selling narcotics at the street level. Working at McDonald's would probably produce more money.

Dealers think they have money because they have zero expenses, they either live with family or with friends or in a squat house, or on welface, most dont have a car if they are low level pushers, or drive a beater, dont pay taxes, dont have education expenses, they often dont eat 3 meals a day due to no steady income, and they themselves have a habit which results in the breaking of the scar face golden rule "dont get high in your own supply". If i went to the bank and took out every penny i owed, i could wave around a fist full of 100's too. Doesnt make me rich.

This is obviously a little different with wanna be POS college kids that think they are gangsters because their parents in newton or hingham paid for their tuition at BC or NU and get 1,000 a week for spending money, so they go "slumming" and clubbing and sell drugs because its "cool" and .50 cent raps about it so i want to be cool like him attitude. I have seen alot of kids get jammed up that way too.

All the Jamie Kennedy B-rads from Malibu never learn. "I got sumtin' to say, and I need the world to hear it. I'm a lyricologist. I can rap about anything. Shrink, shrink. Blinkity-blink. Tried to make me think. Wanna go to my sink. And vomit. Clean it up wit' Comet. Earth is my planet. See? I'm the shiznit"


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

> Shrink, shrink. Blinkity-blink. Tried to make me think. Wanna go to my sink. And vomit. Clean it up wit' Comet. Earth is my planet. See? I'm the shiznit"


Lol


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

WTF happened to Graham anyhow? He has not replied to all of the good advice that's been bestowed upon him!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

DNorth said:


> WTF happened to Graham anyhow? He has not replied to all of the good advice that's been bestowed upon him!


He didn't get the answer he wanted, so he went away. I wish more people in Ask a Cop would do the same.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Never, never say that "Ask a Cop" isn't, if anything, purely entertaining. This guy would have a better chance becoming an astronaut let alone police officer, but something tells me that's not in the cards for him either.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Its been said somewhere else, but if one hasn't gotten on PT/FT by now, they're probably pretty screwed at this point. With the Vets soon to be coming home in huge numbers on top of police officers getting laid off, there is going to be a hell of a lot of people at the top of the list they will have to burn through....

Campus gigs might be a LITTLE easier to obtain, but with the economy spiraling out of control, my guess would be any LE job will be damn hard to get...Even a DOC guy on this site said they've seen increased numbers taking their test....

As far as Gram goes, I think you're screwed .....I will give you an "At a boy" though for turning your life around....LE just isn't in the cards for you....


----------

